# Arcade-Racer im Gelände



## Stargazer (5. Juni 2015)

*Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Rennspiel mit möglichst arcadelastiger Steuerung. Das Setting soll "draußen im Grünen" sein, also kein Spiel, bei dem man durch die Stadt fährt oder auf Rundkursen, sondern von A nach B durch die Natur. Am liebsten fahre ich mit Vollgas, enge Serpentinen interessieren mich weniger.

Mein letztes Rennspiel bislang war NfS The Run. Die Vollgas-Strecken auf gerade Linie fand ich schon cool. Gibt es momentan was Vergleichbares oder vielleicht auch was besseres?

LG, Christof


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

NFS Brennender Asphalt. Hat ne super Karriere mit Wagenkauf, Tuning, Wetter, Tageszeit, Schadensmodell und Polizeiverfolgung.
NFS Porsche ist sogar noch besser, aber kein richtiger Arcade-Racer mehr. Die beiden sind jedoch auf jeden Fall die Höhepunkte der NFS-Reihe. Die ganz alten Klassiker wie NFS 2 und 3 machen aber auch noch immer sehr viel Laune, besonders auf Splitscreen mit nem Kumpel! Die alte Grafik hat sogar was!

Die haben aber bis auf NFS Porsche alle Rundkursstrecken.

"Gelände" klingt aber ein bischen nach Offroad. Also dann wären eher Rally-Spiele wie Dirt was für dich.


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Wenn es was älteres sein darf würde ich dir die 2 Insane und Flatout teile an Herz legen. Ach an Test - Drive Off Road hab ich gute Erinnerungen 

Schau dir auf jeden Fall mal Flatout an.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Abseits den NFS-Teilen fallen mir nur ältere Titel ein.
Test Drive unlimited
Nail'd
Pure
Split Second
Fuel
Blur
und mein All-Time-Funracer Burnout Paradise. Schockt heute noch!


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

ggf. The Crew


----------



## Stargazer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 

Nachdem ich mir die Spiele mal online angesehene habe, möchte ich mich gerne auf 2010 als Grenze festlegen. Vor allem der Optik wegen. Älter suche ich eigentlich nicht, außer es ist seiner Zeit optisch voraus und vom Gameplay super toll.
Von den älteren Spielen hat mich Blur angetan, die nächsten Tage schaue ich noch mal in die neueren NFS rein.

Um der Frage nach "Offroad" zu antworten: Ich fahre lieber auf Asphalt, und zwar mit einem hohen Geschwindigkeitsgefühl auf möglichst gerader Strecke.

LG, Christof


----------



## Jor-El (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Ridge Race Unbounded wäre vllt. noch was, wenn es ums Geschwindigkeitsgefühl geht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*



Stargazer schrieb:


> Älter suche ich eigentlich nicht, außer es ist seiner Zeit optisch voraus und vom Gameplay super toll.



Ist bei NFS 4 und 5 der Fall. Vor allem letzterer sieht noch immer super gut aus. Finde ich grafisch sogar schicker als so manches moderne Spiel.




Stargazer schrieb:


> die nächsten Tage schaue ich noch mal in die neueren NFS rein.



Bitte nicht die neuen Teile, die sind komplett für den Hintern. Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben.




Stargazer schrieb:


> Um der Frage nach "Offroad" zu antworten: Ich fahre lieber auf Asphalt, und zwar mit einem hohen Geschwindigkeitsgefühl auf möglichst gerader Strecke.



Auf Asphalt ist aber nicht im Gelände


----------



## IGladiatorX (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Die Flatout Teile sind immernoch im Sale. Da also vllt. mal schauen. Wird der Blur Multiplayer eigtl. noch gespielt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Vielleicht wäre auch so etwas wie Burnout Paradise was. Ein brauchbarer Oldtimer könnte NfS Porsche sein


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Ridge Racer Unbounded tot, Blur tot, Burnout Paradise oder Flatout series ftw ^^


----------



## Stargazer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Ich habe jetzt ziemlich lange hin und her überlegt und schwanke zwischen 2 Spielen aus der NFS-Reihe: Der Hot Pursuit-Neuauflage von 2010 und dem Most Wanted-Original von 2005.

Hot Pursuit hat die mit Abstand bessere Optik, man muss aber wohl ziemlich viel driften, was ich eher lästig finde. Most Wanted ist zwar schon ziemlich alt, dafür kann man angeblich mehr "um die Kurven lenken" und muss weniger driften. Komplett entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht, allerdings tendiere ich im Moment zugunsten des Settings eher zu Hot Pursuit.

Mal schauen, was es letztendlich wird...


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Most Wanted bietet auf jeden Fall mehr Motivation, weil du nicht wie in Hot Pursuit einfach eine Landkarte voller Events der Reihe nach abspulst. Die Locations sehen bei Hot Pursuit wirklich besser aus, jedoch bringt das alles nichts, wenn die Strecken nur aus geraden Highways bestehen und die paar Kurven, die es gibt so laaaanggezogen sind, dass man da ohne zu bremsen durchdriften kann. Beides sind in dieser Hinsicht Fun-Racer, aber Most Wanted hat mehr Tiefgang. Den meisten Tiefgang hat jedoch wirklich NFS Porsche. Die Karriere ist super fesselnd, die Locations sehr atmosphärisch und die Fahrphysik ist auch glaubwürdig Simcade.

Aber da all diese Spiele mittlerweile für Lau zu bekommen sind, hol sie dir alle drei und schau was dir am meisten zusagt. Beachte aber bitte, dass man sich bei älteren Spielen auch drauf einlassen muss und sie nicht gleich wegen der alten Grafik wieder deinstalliert. Das wäre zu schade, denn Spiele von solcher Güte gibt es heute kaum noch. Schau nicht nur auf die Grafik! Ich meine was bringt ein Schrott-Film in 4K? Lieber schau ich mir da einen guten Schwarz-Weiß-Film an, der was taugt!

Meine Bewertung:

NFS SE (1996): 5/100
NFS II SE (1997): 60/100
NFS III Hot Pursuit (1998): 65/100
NFS Brennender Asphalt (1999): 85/100
NFS Porsche (2000): 95/100
NFS Hot Pursuit 2 (2002): 70/100
NFS Underground (2003): 70/100
NFS Underground 2 (2004): 70/100
NFS Most Wanted (2005): 70/100
NFS Carbon (2006): 50/100
NFS ProStreet (2007): 50/100
NFS Undercover (2008): 30/100
NFS Shift (2009): 60/100
NFS Hot Pursuit (2010): 20/100
NFS The Run (2011): 10/100


----------



## Stargazer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Most Wanted bietet auf jeden Fall mehr Motivation, weil du nicht wie in Hot Pursuit einfach eine Landkarte voller Events der Reihe nach abspulst. Die Locations sehen bei Hot Pursuit wirklich besser aus, jedoch bringt das alles nichts, wenn die Strecken nur aus *geraden Highways* bestehen und die paar Kurven, die es gibt so laaaanggezogen sind, dass man da *ohne zu bremsen durchdriften kann*. Beides sind in dieser Hinsicht Fun-Racer, aber Most Wanted hat mehr Tiefgang.



Ich suche ja gerade ein Spiel, bei dem ich viel Natur sehen kann und Dauergas geben kann. Enge Kurven, die mich stark abbremsen oder in denen ich stark driften muss, mag ich nicht so gerne. Von daher wäre dein Argument für mich ein Pluspunkt. 




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Den meisten Tiefgang hat jedoch wirklich NFS Porsche. Die  Karriere ist super fesselnd, die Locations sehr atmosphärisch und die  Fahrphysik ist auch glaubwürdig Simcade.



Ich werde mir das Spiel nochmal ansehen. Allerdings bin ich Feierabendspieler und suche (werft mich bitte nicht auf den Scheiterhaufen) ein Rennspiel mit möglichst wenig Anspruch. Einfach ohne großen Zusammenhang ein oder zwei Rennen zu fahren ist genau das, was ich für die Entspannung abends suche. Für umfangreiche Storys oder komplexes Gameplay suche ich mir lieber Spiele aus anderen Genres, etwa RTS oder RPG.


----------



## Galford (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Also ganz ehrlich, was erwartest du von jemanden der hier Porsche2000 heißt? NFS Porsche, aus dem Jahr 2000 (wer hätte es gedacht), mag ein  sehr gutes Spiel sein aber du solltest wissen, dass dich hier der Porsche Fanboy Nr. 1 berät.

Und NFSSE 5/100? NFSSE? 5/100? Und selbst wenn er sich vertippt hat, und eigentlich 50/100 meinte.......sorry, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Lächerlich! Absolut lächerlich!
NFS III: Hot Pursuit 65/100? Auch lächerlich.
Hot Pursuit (2010) 20/100? Schwachsinn.

Wenn er gerade mal zwei Spiele der Reihe sehr gut bewertet, frage ich mich echt warum, er in zig Threads zum Thema NFS zu finden ist? Weil es fast jedes Mal darum geht, dass Porsche das beste NFS sei, und wie ******* fast alles andere ist.
Bild dir um Gottes Willen deine eigene Meinung.

Edit:
Und ja, ich weiß was jetzt passiert. Ich kriege eine Verwarnung, oder Porsche2000 startet wieder eine Diskussion warum seine Meinung ja eh viel besser ist als die Meinung anderer. Ich sag dir was. Ich hätte das hier nicht geschrieben, wenn Porsche2000 mir nicht seit Monaten mit seinem "Porsche hier, Porsche da" auf die Nerven gehen würde. Wenn das nicht die Definition von Fanboy ist, dann hab ich und das halbe Internet nie gewusst, was ein Fanboy ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*



Galford schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, was erwartest du von jemanden der hier Porsche2000 heißt? NFS Porsche, aus dem Jahr 2000 (wer hätte es gedacht), mag ein  sehr gutes Spiel sein aber du solltest wissen, dass dich hier der Porsche Fanboy Nr. 1 berät.
> 
> Und NFSSE 5/100? NFSSE? 5/100? Und selbst wenn er sich vertippt hat, und eigentlich 50/100 meinte.......sorry, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Lächerlich! Absolut lächerlich!
> NFS III: Hot Pursuit 65/100? Auch lächerlich.
> ...



Du verstehst da etwas von Grund auf falsch, mein Lieber. Warum dieses aggressive Verhalten? Ich bin kein Porsche Fan (es gibt bessere Autos), aber es gibt kein besseres Rennspiel als NFS Porsche. Ich lobe also das Spiel und nicht die Automarke! Bitte merken.

Desweiteren hat NFS SE wiklich nicht mehr als 5/100 verdient. Was will man von einem DOS-Spiel denn auch erwarten? Eine Karriere gibt es nicht. Einmal alle Strecken der Reihe nach durchgefahren - Spiel komplett abgeschlossen. Teil 2 war dagegen ein richtig aufgebautes Rennspiel mit Knockout, Meisterschaften und Bonusinhalten zum Freispielen.

Außerdem musst du wissen, dass 70/100 gar nicht schlecht ist. Most Wanted war ein gutes Spiel, aber eben nicht herausragend. Deshalb vergebe ich die volle Punktzahl nur echten Meisterwerken. Jedes Spiel hat irgendwo seine ganz eigenen Schwächen. Bei Underground fehlt die Polizei, bei Most Wanted stört das primitive Gameplay (Belohnungen für Sachschäden, Cops demolieren etc.), bei Carbon diese magischen Waffen, bei Undercover die Fahrphysik, bei Hot Pursuit 2010 die dämliche "Karriere" und die Fahrphysik. Also deshalb haben einige Spiele auch dementsprechend durchschnittliche bis schlechte Bewertungen verdient! Man muss sich einmal vorstellen, dass NFS Porsche nur ungefähr 5-mal besser wäre als Hot Pursuit 2010. Demnach sind 20 Punkte für letzteres schon eigentlich zu viel. Porsche ist nämlich Millionen fach besser. Dazwischen liegen WELTEN. Aber auf 0 kann ich kein Spiel setzen. Ich bewerte kein Spiel objektiv, sondern vergleiche es mit anderen und setze es dann ins Verhältnis. Wenn z.B. Spiel A die Messlatte ist, dann schaue ich was Spiel B so alles taugt und ordne es dann dementsprechend ein. Und um 50/100 Punkte zu erreichen, muss ein Spiel schon was bieten. Ich verschenke keine 50 Punkte für ein Spiel, was der letzte Schrott ist. Leider erreichen einige Teile nicht mal diesen Durchschnitt. Ich habe eben besonders hohe Ansprüche.

@Stargazer
OK, wenn du so ein einfaches Spiel mit Drauflosgerase willst, dann ist Hot Pursuit 2010 genau richtig. Viel Motivation darfst du dann aber auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## Galford (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Du verstehst da etwas von Grund auf falsch, mein Lieber. Warum dieses aggressive Verhalten? Ich bin kein Porsche Fan (es gibt bessere Autos), aber es gibt kein besseres Rennspiel als NFS Porsche. Ich lobe also das Spiel und nicht die Automarke! Bitte merken.



Es geht hier auch nicht um die Automarke Porsche - richtig. Natürlich geht es um Need for Speed Porsche, das Spiel aus dem Jahre 2000. Warum ist dein Benutzername dann nicht "*NFS*Porsche2000", wenn es so unendlich wichtig ist, dass ich jedes mal vor "Porsche" das NFS setzten muss. Wir sind hier auf nicht in einem Forum für Autos, sondern in einem für Hardware und Spiele, da kann man sich ja wohl denken, dass das Spiel "Need for Speed Porsche" gemeint ist .

Aber gut nochmals für dich:
"NFS Porsche, aus dem Jahr 2000 (wer hätte es gedacht), mag ein  sehr gutes Spiel sein aber du solltest wissen, dass dich hier der *NFS* Porsche Fanboy Nr. 1 berät."

"NFS Porsche hier, NFS Porsche da"

Besser?


Und eine 5/100 für NFSSE? Ach, komm schon, ich glaube nicht das du in dieser Community auch nur einen einzigen findest, der NFSSE gespielt hat und dir bei einer 5/100 zustimmt.

Der Rest ist doch zum größten Teil einfach nur Fanboy-Gesülze. "NFS Porsche ist millionenfach besser". Ja, ja, wir wissen es. 

Das einzige was für dich größer ist, als NFS Porsche, ist dein Ego. Und "besonders hohe Ansprüche" heißt für dich nichts weiter, als "meine Meinung ist die beste Meinung".
Das du überhaupt noch mit dem normalen "Fußvolk", wie mir und den andern hier,  verkehren willst, überrascht mich manchmal schon.

Du drückst deine Meinung anderen doch permanent auf. Beispiel:

Need for speed* Rivals* seit neusten nur Probleme

Und deine Hilfe zur Lösung des Problems:


> Spiel NFS Porsche, wenn du ein meisterhaftes Rennspiel willst. Das waren noch vernünftige Spiele! Es ist 15 Jahre alt und läuft besser als dieser moderne, lieblos drauflosprogrammierte Rotz.




Oder hier:
Need for Speed *Most Wanted 2012 *startet nicht


> Spiel besser NFS Porsche oder NFS Brennender Asphalt. Da wirst du mehr Freude mit haben!




Mehr hattest du nämlich nicht zur Lösung der Probleme beizutragen, als NFS Porsche zu empfehlen. Hat das die Problem mit Rivals oder Most Wanted gelöst? Nein. Aber hey, immerhin wissen die Leute jetzt wie toll NFS Porsche ist. Also wenn das nicht Richtung "Fanboy" geht, was ist ein Fanboy dann? 
Fehlt nur noch, dass du bald auch noch in anderen Unterforum zur Problemlösung "beiträgst", indem du schreibst "Arkham Knight läuft nicht - spiel NFS Porsche - ist eh besser als das Batmobil."


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl mit dir stimmt irgendwas nicht. Es geht nicht darum, wer von was ein Fan ist. Aber wenn ein Spiel überragend professionell gemacht ist, dann ist das nun einmal sehr positiv und wir können alle dankbar dafür sein, dass es solche Spiele gibt. Heutzutsge kann man so etwas nicht oft genug loben. Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich ein Fanboy bin, sondern dass Spiele von solcher Qualität im Allgemeinen leider eher selten sind. Und selbst wenn jemand ein Fanboy wäre, dann ist das sogar nachvollziehbar. Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Denn gerade wenn es um Vorschläge geht, dann sollte man auch die besten Spiele vorschlagen und nicht so einen modernen Standardmist, der allerhöchstens toll aussieht.


----------



## Stargazer (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion an dieser Stelle beenden, da sie  jetzt nach den letzten Posts doch sehr persönlich zu werden scheint. NFS  Porsche mag vielleicht ein gutes Spiel (gewesen?) sein, diese  Entscheidung sei jedem selbst überlassen. Ich habe mich jedenfalls  bewusst für Hot Pursuit aus 2010 entschieden und werde es morgen mal  ausprobieren. Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch die neuen Teile der  Rennserie viel Spielspaß liefern und in meinem Fall sogar besser passen.  Es als "modernen Standardmist" zu bezeichnen (@ Porsche2000), empfinde  ich aber als genauso ignorant und deplatziert, als ob ich die alten  Spiele als "überholte Krücken" bezeichnen würde...


----------



## Porsche2000 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Du kannst es bezeichnen wie du willst. Kommt nur darauf an, ob das auch stimmt. Hot Pursuit 2010 ist moderner Triple-A-Standardmist. Das sage ich nicht einfach aus heiterem Himmel, sondern es ist die Wahrheit. Da kann ich nichts für, sondern EA. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es anders wäre, aber leider ist das Spiel als Müll zu bezeichnen. Zumindest für all diejenigen, die mit den Klassikern aufgewachsen sind. Alle anderen können das nicht beurteilen und geben sich ggf. mit weniger zufrieden. Und wenn du kein ausgefeiltes Rennspiel suchst, sondern nur einen schnellen Flitzer, dann ist Hot Pursuit 2010 genau das Richtige für zwischendurch. Aber ein gutes Spiel ist es dennoch nicht. Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Stargazer (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Wenn man mich nach dem (für mich) besten Rennspiel aller Zeiten fragen würde, dann würde ich auch "Mario Kart 64" sagen. Ich bin damit aufgewachsen, ich sehe es als das beste Rennspiel (für mich) an. Deswegen stimmt diese Aussage im Vergleich zum heutigen Markt aber nicht, zumindest nicht auf objektiver Ebene. Sie ist rein subjektiv.


----------



## Galford (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das sage ich nicht einfach aus heiterem Himmel, sondern es ist die Wahrheit.



Ach, mit mir soll was nicht stimmen, aber bei dir wird aus deiner Meinung gleich "die Wahrheit". Ich glaube du hast genau die Probleme, die ich dir geschildert habe. Dein Ego ist einfach zu groß. 

Und zum Thema: 


Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Zumindest für all diejenigen, die mit den Klassikern aufgewachsen sind. Alle anderen können das nicht beurteilen und geben sich ggf. mit weniger zufrieden.



Schon wieder an Arroganz nicht zu überbieten. Ich spiele NFS seit 1996. Ich habe jedes der NFS-Spiele seit NFSSE, welche auf dem PC erschienen sind, zum Release gekauft und gespielt. Bin also sehr wohl mit den Klassikern aufgewachsen, und trotzdem glaubst du mir vorschreiben zu können, dass ich, als jemand der die Klassiker kennt, Hot Pursuit 2010 schlecht finden muss? Schwachsinn. Und NFSSE 5/100 Punkten? Was soll ich dazu sagen, ich halte das ebenso für absoluten Schwachsinn.


----------



## Porsche2000 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

Wie du meinst, das tut jedoch nichts zur Sache. Spiele sind ein ernstes Thema. Es gibt gute und schlechte (wie bei eigentlich allen Sachen). Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, wer was wie findet.


----------



## DARPA (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Spiele sind ein ernstes Thema.


LOL. Ein Oxymoron ist dir bekannt.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, wer was wie findet.


Genau, es gibt keine individuelle subjektive Wahrnehmung. Es gibt nur ein fest definiertes Gedankengut, das alle annehmen müssen. Richtig so.


----------



## Stargazer (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Arcade-Racer im Gelände*

So, ich möchte abschließend an dieser Stelle sagen, dass mir NFS Hot Pursuit sehr gut gefällt. An das viele Driften kann man sich gewöhnen, sonst entspricht es genau meinen Vorstellungen. Danke für eure Empfehlungen!


----------

